# Halloween music video funny - and costume tips



## shemp (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello All,

I thought you might enjoy this. It's a halloween music video I made with my band Codavita. I hope it gets you in the mood.

The suits were bought very cheap off ebay and covered with a mixture of blood, cocoa powder and stage dust. The blood was proper Ben Nye theatrical blood. Not cheap, but it really does the trick! The makeup was greasepaint, but I wouldn't recommend it for halloween, not in your own house anyway. Very messy! Use the waterbased stuff. Enjoy!

YouTube - Halloween Music Video Love Story By Codavita
Codavita In Love With Fear Video, Zombie Music Video, London Pop Band, Halloween


----------



## monsterman (Oct 24, 2008)

*Free Halloween MP3 Songs*

I found a cool collection of free halloween music mp3 songs at

indierockcafe.com


----------



## Dudenation (Oct 24, 2008)

*Hilarious!*

Hahaha!

Talk about funny! Made me laugh almost as much as this...


----------



## Dudenation (Oct 24, 2008)

*this...*

Brian McKnight Shyamalan Modern Jackass Magasin


----------



## LazyLady (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahahaha!

That was great hun!


----------

